# Modafinil?



## AngryBuddha

Anyone use it, if so care to give a review on the effects, positive and negative?


----------



## Pabloslabs

In for answers. Also interested in these so called smart drugs being a dumb ****


----------



## Quackerz

http://tauruspet.med.yale.edu/staff/edm42/papers/fall-journal-club/wolkow-fowler-modafinil-on-dopamine-JAMA2009.pdf

Could work great, if abused though I believe it has the potential to down-regulate your dopamine receptors (this would be at doses way beyond the recommendation).

Personally I would steer clear of it myself due to past drug abuse but being fairly mild I would not see the average person developing a problem with it. More than likely beneficial to most.


----------



## bjaminny

Yes I've used them. First heard about them several years ago and that students use them to help study. They increase alertness without the amphetamine type alertness or any kind of stimulant related buzz. Assist with focus. I've not used them to help me remain awake for long periods of time but a couple of mates have and rate them.

I'm not too sure about improving level of intelligence/great improvement in memory, it's certainly not had any dramatic effect on me. A friend of mine is at uni and she received an email saying that if any student was found to be using mod, it will be classed as cheating and using PED's and they'll be kicked out of uni.

I found them really effective as a pre-workout. Not saying everyone will but it worked for me. No tingling or rushing (I know some of us like that but it's not good for me).

Warning: Be mindful that you can get sidetracked because of how modifinal helps with focus. I'm studying as well as working. I sat down to do an assignment and then ended up on YouTube for 4 hours, copying to MP3 for my iTunes Spring deep house folder.

Definitely worth a go if you have deadlines or long shifts or need some extra focus with training. .


----------



## ArthurShawcross

My housemate uses it a lot for his work and gave me twenty tablets of it. I used it two days in a row as I had an exam the second day. I felt more focused and productive but havent used them since. He said you can't use them everyday or they lose effect


----------



## 39005

this drug pops up on here usually once a month, a search should tell you everything you need to know.

personally i dont know why they call them 'smart' drugs , some can improve focus for a short time others such as modafinal will keep you awake to study longer periods , however if you dont understand something there is no drug out there that is going to help you learn the information any better than normal study would.

the problem with any drug that keeps you awake or allows you to focus more is that the time has to be paid back , anyone that has taken amphetamines knows this - its ok to study for 24hrs solid but its pretty pointless when you have to spend 48hrs in bed because you feel like s**t after it.


----------



## Mogadishu

It's used for narcolepsy and ADHD due to lethargy and its sides why you wanna use it?


----------



## 39005

SG83 said:


> ok, if one would like to buy them, what would be the best, legal and safe source of it?


 its a prescription medication, there is no 'legal' way to buy it in the UK.


----------



## bjaminny

aqualung said:


> this drug pops up on here usually once a month, a search should tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> personally i dont know why they call them 'smart' drugs , some can improve focus for a short time others such as modafinal will keep you awake to study longer periods , however if you dont understand something there is no drug out there that is going to help you learn the information any better than normal study would.
> 
> the problem with any drug that keeps you awake or allows you to focus more is that the time has to be paid back , anyone that has taken amphetamines knows this - its ok to study for 24hrs solid but its pretty pointless when you have to spend 48hrs in bed because you feel like s**t after it.


 Agree. Also, for me, studying for long periods of time does not work. Shorter periods and often otherwise I'm overloaded and lose most of the information. Everyone's learning style is different.


----------



## Tomahawk

I've used it. It helps you focus and work for long periods of time. I didn't experience any "recovery" time that I had to pay back, although I didn't stay up too long; I was getting around 6 hours of sleep every night.

I used it in the period leading up to my exams. It doesn't make you smarter, it helps you concentrate and focus. So if before you would get tired and distracted and want to go outside after an hour, on modafinil you can work for 10 hours straight.. and you'll forget to eat lunch.

Main side effects for me were headaches and anxiety.. Which actually helped me work because I felt like I was going to die if I wasn't working..

I also stacked it with caffeine and a bit of clen, even managed to lose a bit of fat during the time..


----------



## Quackerz

Tomahawk said:


> I've used it. It helps you focus and work for long periods of time. I didn't experience any "recovery" time that I had to pay back, although I didn't stay up too long; I was getting around 6 hours of sleep every night.
> 
> I used it in the period leading up to my exams. It doesn't make you smarter, it helps you concentrate and focus. So if before you would get tired and distracted and want to go outside after an hour, on modafinil you can work for 10 hours straight.. and you'll forget to eat lunch.
> 
> Main side effects for me were headaches and anxiety.. Which actually helped me work because I felt like I was going to die if I wasn't working..
> 
> *I also stacked it with caffeine and a bit of clen, even managed to lose a bit of fat during the time..*


 Pre work out?


----------



## Lancashiregent

aqualung said:


> the problem with any drug that keeps you awake or allows you to focus more is that the time has to be paid back , anyone that has taken amphetamines knows this - its ok to study for 24hrs solid but its pretty pointless when you have to spend 48hrs in bed because you feel like s**t after it.


 This point isn't raised anywhere near enough and totally agree - this is what I have found.

There is ALWAYS payback when the body/mind has to recover.

Thems the breaks...


----------



## Tomahawk

Quackerz said:


> Pre work out?


 Nah I just took it in the morning. I'd work/study all day, and the only time I'd go outside was for an hour a day, to the college gym.


----------



## Quackerz

Tomahawk said:


> Nah I just took it in the morning. I'd work/study all day, and the only time I'd go outside was for an hour a day, to the college gym.


 Dedicated. Hope you got a first for that.


----------



## AngryBuddha

So on one of those days you wake up yawning, lethargic as fk, like you've not slept a wink, this will sort you right out?


----------



## Tomahawk

Quackerz said:


> Dedicated. Hope you got a first for that.


 That was last term, I'm doing a 1-year masters. I did pretty well in my exams last term, I'm about to do the same for the next 2 weeks for my exams this term. It's not so much dedication to be honest, it's more like I never showed up for lectures or classes as I'd just prefer to sit down and read the book in a week.


----------



## Tomahawk

AngryBuddha said:


> So on one of those days you wake up yawning, lethargic as fk, like you've not slept a wink, this will sort you right out?


 It'll work yeah. It makes you alert and focused, although if I were tired I'd just take caffeine. I'd save the modafinil for when I really have work to do.


----------



## AngryBuddha

Tomahawk said:


> It'll work yeah. It makes you alert and focused, although if I were tired I'd just take caffeine. I'd save the modafinil for when I really have work to do.


 What about getting a kip at night, say i take it at 8am, come 11pm am i wide awake?


----------



## Tomahawk

AngryBuddha said:


> What about getting a kip at night, say i take it at 8am, come 11pm am i wide awake?


 You may not want to sleep at 11pm. You'd prefer to do some work, or organize your desktop icons, clean your kitchen, write out workout plans, etc.

The first time I took it, I took 100mg, and ended up working all day, forgetting to eat, and eventually I went to bed around 3-4am. I wasn't really sleepy, but I went to bed out of an understanding that I should sleep. My mind was still firing, and I made a list on my phone of things I would do the next day. I got up around 9am to use the toilet, and on the way I thought of a solution to a problem I was thinking about and decided to write it down, and then just continued working from there..

I don't think it really prevents you from sleeping. If you actually go to bed and relax you'll be able to sleep. But your mind will still be firing on all cylinders. It's quite nice, I ended up getting a lot of work done, cleaning my house, etc. and I felt quite good as well, partly because of all the stuff I was getting done. I've also heard that it acts as a mild antidepressant, but I don't know about that.


----------



## fitrut

aqualung said:


> its a prescription medication, there is no 'legal' way to buy it in the UK.


 theres, its called Adrafinil. It is a prodrug of modafinil, which means it is metabolized in the body to modafinil. and since psychoactive bill has been delayed, it is still legal to buy in UK. I take it on workdays when need to do alot of intense work


----------



## fitrut

Tomahawk said:


> That was last term, I'm doing a 1-year masters. I did pretty well in my exams last term, I'm about to do the same for the next 2 weeks for my exams this term. It's not so much dedication to be honest, it's more like I never showed up for lectures or classes as I'd just prefer to sit down and read the book in a week.


 try iQuzil, the seller giving out free samples, its amazing product too. it called learning accelerator, google, youll find it. Adra is also in there, good for studying and focus


----------



## Tomahawk

fitrut said:


> try iQuzil, the seller giving out free samples, its amazing product too. it called learning accelerator, google, youll find it. Adra is also in there, good for studying and focus


 Ah, these are nootropics, right? Basically supplements for your brain?


----------



## fitrut

Tomahawk said:


> Ah, these are nootropics, right? Basically supplements for your brain?


 yep they are


----------



## Baka

can it be compared to ephedrine?


----------



## GameofThrones

Where do people get this stuff from, i've never even heard of it before now.


----------



## Quackerz

GameofThrones said:


> Where do people get this stuff from, i've never even heard of it before now.


 Illegal online market places.


----------



## 39005

fitrut said:


> theres, its called Adrafinil. It is a prodrug of modafinil, which means it is metabolized in the body to modafinil. and since psychoactive bill has been delayed, it is still legal to buy in UK. I take it on workdays when need to do alot of intense work


 its still not modafinil (which as i stated is a prescription medication and what was what he asked about) , yes adranfinil is a precursor to modafinal and is legal at the moment .

i can name multiple research chemicals that do a similar job that are legal at the moment , but thats not what he asked.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

I found out about this drug from @Tomahawk and i can honestly say it's the best thing going. It doesn't just keep you awake - it gives you insane levels of focus and concentration. I love the stuff. Google and you will find a way to get it I'm sure. I've just ordered loads as I do not want to be without it.


----------



## fitrut

aqualung said:


> its still not modafinil (which as i stated is a prescription medication and what was what he asked about) , yes adranfinil is a precursor to modafinal and is legal at the moment .
> 
> i can name multiple research chemicals that do a similar job that are legal at the moment , but thats not what he asked.


 well as long as it does the same effect, who actually cares what its called and you can get it legally without getting yourself into troubles.


----------



## leechild4

I take this as have the 'unfortunate' honour of being a mild narcoleptic. They definitely don't make anymore intelligent, i think the whole 'Limitless' movie style reputation they have is very misfounded. they do definitely give you a focus and compared to some other ampetamines i've also been perscribed (dexamfetamine) they are less 'speedy'. but can still make you feel anxious.

and be warned these things (well for me anyway) kill your appetite so def not something to be dosing up on if you're on any kind of bulking cycle.


----------



## keeptrying

fitrut said:


> theres, its called Adrafinil. It is a prodrug of modafinil, which means it is metabolized in the body to modafinil. and since psychoactive bill has been delayed, it is still legal to buy in UK. I take it on workdays when need to do alot of intense work


 May I ask where you are sourcing this from? I have found a few sources but all seem to be getting questionable reviews which is somewhat worrying.


----------



## fitrut

keeptrying said:


> May I ask where you are sourcing this from? I have found a few sources but all seem to be getting questionable reviews which is somewhat worrying.


 ThoughtFoods, they do samples too


----------



## GB987

Interesting would like to try.



sammym said:


> I found out about this drug from @Tomahawk and i can honestly say it's the best thing going. It doesn't just keep you awake - it gives you insane levels of focus and concentration. I love the stuff. Google and you will find a way to get it I'm sure. I've just ordered loads as I do not want to be without it.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo

It seems to have cocaine-like pathways and pharmacology which makes me steer off this molecule. It might be great for short use but once you can pop a pill and stay focused for long periods of time you're heading to abuse pretty quickly.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> It seems to have cocaine-like pathways and pharmacology which makes me steer off this molecule. It might be great for short use but once you can pop a pill and stay focused for long periods of time you're heading to abuse pretty quickly.


 Happen to have any links? Just for my own curiosity.


----------



## Jaling

aqualung said:


> this drug pops up on here usually once a month, a search should tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> personally i dont know why they call them 'smart' drugs , some can improve focus for a short time others such as modafinal will keep you awake to study longer periods , however if you dont understand something there is no drug out there that is going to help you learn the information any better than normal study would.
> 
> the problem with any drug that keeps you awake or allows you to focus more is that the time has to be paid back , anyone that has taken amphetamines knows this - its ok to study for 24hrs solid but its pretty pointless when you have to spend 48hrs in bed because you feel like s**t after it.


 So I'm guessing that even at therapeutic doses this will still not prove to beneficial for those who struggle to feel awake during every work day...


----------



## 39005

Jaling said:


> So I'm guessing that even at therapeutic doses this will still not prove to beneficial for those who struggle to feel awake during every work day...


 if you are falling asleep everyday this needs looking into and a correct diagnosis made so you can get the right treatment.

NB * not that you are , but being a snowflake generation assphat that gets tired making egg on toast does not mean you need modafinil - it means you need to give yourself a slap .


----------



## Jaling

aqualung said:


> if you are falling asleep everyday this needs looking into and a correct diagnosis made so you can get the right treatment.
> 
> NB * not that you are , but being a snowflake generation assphat that gets tired making egg on toast does not mean you need modafinil - it means you need to give yourself a slap .


 Not sure what "snowflake generation" is? Lol

im getting bloods done - running UGL of Test at trt dosage and think I may have low test symptoms.

off topic but the doctor told me today if I just stop all the test and wait till my levels would have deffinetly dropped - then do the test she can refer me for NHS trt treatment, so I am concidering this...


----------



## 39005

Jaling said:


> Not sure what "snowflake generation" is? Lol
> 
> im getting bloods done - running UGL of Test at trt dosage and think I may have low test symptoms.
> 
> off topic but the doctor told me today if I just stop all the test and wait till my levels would have deffinetly dropped - then do the test she can refer me for NHS trt treatment, so I am concidering this...


----------



## gregstm

Hello guys, first time in my life I will be working nights sometimes and they doing drug tests at work so no amphetamines, epherdrine etc and I was thinking about modafinil... is it gonna keep me awake??


----------



## PAJM

39005 said:


> this drug pops up on here usually once a month, a search should tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> personally i dont know why they call them 'smart' drugs , some can improve focus for a short time others such as modafinal will keep you awake to study longer periods , however if you dont understand something there is no drug out there that is going to help you learn the information any better than normal study would.
> 
> the problem with any drug that keeps you awake or allows you to focus more is that the time has to be paid back , anyone that has taken amphetamines knows this - its ok to study for 24hrs solid but its pretty pointless when you have to spend 48hrs in bed because you feel like s**t after it.


Old post, but just for the record, microdosing psychedelics and/or eating lions mane mushrooms causes increased neurogenesis which makes learning easier.

I do coding, it helps massively.


----------



## JohnnySack

PAJM said:


> Old post, but just for the record, microdosing psychedelics and/or eating lions mane mushrooms causes increased neurogenesis which makes learning easier.
> 
> I do coding, it helps massively.


you take psychedelics when coding ?? how does this help !! interested to know...


----------



## Severance

What brands of lions mane do you use please? Very interested in this.
What psychedelic? Thanks


----------

